# New setup and to introduce Mo



## revolg (Mar 29, 2010)

Well here is my new setup i bought this morning, will add a few things as a bubble maker and tell me your opinions. I have a Mystery snail, 5 shrimp and a miniature dwarf frog. Mo has checked them all out and went on about his buisness, no blowing up or nothing. I'm thinking of adding some small fish that wont corupt the tank lol, but ill see. Tell me your opinions.


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

Looks very good!!!!!

Welcome!

Maybe get 1-2 more frogs?? Frogs are social little things and love company... so...


----------



## revolg (Mar 29, 2010)

yeah, i will do that i just didn't wanna over populate my tank. I'm new to the fish world but when i saw the Betta i fell in love and i didn't want anything else. I had him in a gallon tank but felt bad so i bought a 10 gallon for mo.


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

http://www.aqadvisor.com/

That should help!


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Hello and welcome to the forum. Your tank looks great.


----------



## radiationbaby (Mar 25, 2010)

I like how tiny the betta looks in that tank; so cute! Also, is that coral I spy on the right side?


----------



## revolg (Mar 29, 2010)

Ok update pictures will come in a few minutes, Ive changed all my plants to live ones, also ive added 6 tiny tetras and 3 more frogs and 3 Cory catfish. Added a bubble maker and added another hiding place. i tested the ph and its 7.3 the temperature is around 85 degree.


----------



## FuulieQ (Jan 10, 2010)

Wait, three more frogs? That might be overdoing it a bit, african dwarf frogs need 2 gallons per frog to be comfortable. How big is your tank?

And can you post a picture of the frogs? I wanna see them. C:


----------



## Bettabubble3 (Aug 17, 2009)

That might be a little too much.


----------



## BettaxFishxCrazy (Sep 5, 2009)

The tank looks great! Watch out for that fake coral though, it looks like it has a lot of rough edges that could cut his fins.


----------



## Jupiter (Aug 30, 2009)

That tank looks like it's maybe 15-20 gallons to me.


----------



## Kaisa (Jan 9, 2009)

wat a lucky betta Mo is! he is king of his castle


----------



## revolg (Mar 29, 2010)

Ok I have taken new pictures after i have added real plants and made alot of changes. It is a 20 gallon tank btw. Also i have tested the ph and it is around 7.2 and the tempature is a steady 84 degrees.


----------



## soleilvie (Mar 20, 2010)

doggyhog said:


> http://www.aqadvisor.com/
> 
> That should help!


That is COOL! :-D


----------



## Brinni (Mar 25, 2010)

looks great! ^^


----------



## Iamtracy (Feb 4, 2010)

Question: those real plants you have... can they be left in those little pots or do they have to be planted in the stones?


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Nice tank!!


----------



## revolg (Mar 29, 2010)

The Plants can be left in the pots, they will last around 6-8 months thats if my snails do not eat them lol.


----------



## bloo97 (Mar 6, 2010)

Welcome!!
I belive tetra's will do well...


----------



## Bettabubble3 (Aug 17, 2009)

oh i thought it was a 10gallon sorry :/


----------



## Jayy (Dec 23, 2009)

nice decor!


----------

